
The 9-5 Guide to Staying Active - joeyespo
http://zenhabits.net/staying-active/
======
scscsc
"When the clock hits 8, I sit. I plop back in my rolling chair, crack open the
laptop on my desk, and spend the next nine hours with my butt glued firmly to
seat. [...] When that clock hits 5, I bolt. I’m out the door in the blink of
an eye, gunning my way through traffic to finally make it home. "

I take it he spends the night over at someone's.

